# 1st vet visit result ( infection)



## Yami (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey! Today was chance first vet visit and everyone fell in love with him!
But he has a ear infection!! 
They prescribed him an ointment twice a day for a week, she showed me how to put it in his ears but I'm a lil nervous especially because I know he's going to be moving a lot.
Any advice? Suggestions? Plz!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw it will be fine! Just exercise your confidence, use a kind nurturing voice, tell him he's a good boy, pop the ointment in, give him loads of praise, a big cuddle and a treat. Repeat with the other ear. Make this a positive experience for him now and it will be a breeze if you've ever got to do it again. 

Important not to show your fear, keep it a positive experience.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Maybe try it whilst he's asleep - he'll jump up, but at least he won't be wriggling whilst you try and get it in.
Ralph had ear mites when he was a puppy - it was a 2 man job to get the drops in x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot had ear mites and had to have ointment twice a day for a couple of weeks - she didn't mind at all. I put a towel on the table and lifted her up on to it to put the drops in. It helps if you are organized and I found it useful to have a bit of kitchen towel to fold up and use to hold against the ear while I was massaging the drops into her ear so that the excess didn't make a disgusting mess! My vet told me to fill the ear up, rather than try and count drops. Like Ruth says lots of gentle chat and treats help. Their heads are quite small, the first few times you might find it easier to have someone help you - or just practice holding him and then rewarding without putting the drops in. 
You'll do fine.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When we got Molly we got her at 8 weeks and about a week later she had an ear infection. She had to do the ointment twice a day and we had to flush the ear too. She hated it so it took two of us to put it in. It cleared up really fast and she hasn't had one since. The breeder had given her a bath the day we picked her up so the vet said that likely water had gone in her ear. 

He said to try and avoid getting water in them as once they get an ear infection they are more prone to get them. So far so good. We would distract her with a treat while putting the drops in


----------

